# Freecoaster - ich lerne dann mal fakie fahren...



## knetis (15. Oktober 2016)

Da ich gerade eine günstiges freecoaster Hinterrad geschossen habe wollte ich einfach mal fragen was denn die Erfahrungen mit der Spielerei sind?

Fahrt ihr Freecoaster oder Kassettennabe? Schon mal drüber nachgedacht? Oder ist es doch schummeln 

Sollte man den "slack" oder das "gap" direkt einstellen oder sind die KHE Naben schon out of the Box gut (habe leider keinen Vergleich)?

Ich finde es bis jetzt echt witzig...komisch, aber witzig. Allerdings war ich auch nur mal 15 min vor der Haustüre.


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2016)

Ein Freecoaster war die beste Entscheidung meines BMX-Lebens. 
Ich selbst hab die erste Version des KHE-Reverse, der noch einige Kinderkrankheiten hatte (schnell zerstörare Driverlager), aber auch kinderleicht zu warten war. Ab und an sollte man ihn mal reinigen und neu fetten, dabei kann man auch das Gap gut einstellen. Ich fands aus der Box heraus passend.
Man sollte nur versuchen, beim Umdrehen nicht unbedingt volle Kanne Pedalspannung aufzubauen, das ist wie erwähnt Gift für die Lager im Driver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knetis (21. Oktober 2016)

Ach kann man diesen silbernen spacer wohl umdrehen? Hat der nicht ein schmale und ein Breite seite? Ich dachte da gibt es extra ein "gap" spacer Kit oder so...


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2016)

Bei der ersten Version waren es mehrere Spacer. Je mehr drin waren, desto kleiner das Gap. War ok. Wenn man jetzt sehr schnell fährt oder plant, ne 30er Treppe per 180 zu bewältigen, sollte man das Gap aber eher größer einstellen.


----------



## knetis (24. Oktober 2016)

RISE schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Version waren es mehrere Spacer. Je mehr drin waren, desto kleiner das Gap.



Also spacer hab ich keine. Nur einen silberne Scheibe, welche auf der einen Seite einen geringeren Durchmesser hat. Und die kann man drehen?


Ich mach bei Gelegenheit Mal ein bild.


----------



## RISE (24. Oktober 2016)

Ja, vermutllich wird es so sein. Bei einigen neueren Modellen kann man das Gap auch von außen einstellen.


----------

